# Carp of 2010



## SeanStone

I was reading through the forums and i felt that the carp forum lacked pictures. I made this post for people to share their biggest carp of the year. My best this year is 12 pounds 12 ounces, 29 inches, from Rocky Fork Lake. I know this is small compared to others, but its a good start.


----------



## Fish G3

Nice fish, I've caught about 3-4 over the 10 lbs this year but seem to leave my camera more and more at the house.


----------



## PolymerStew

Here are a few of mine from this year

31", 20 lb common carp, caught in the Ohio-Erie canal in Akron on 9/6/10
 

32" Mirror carp caught in the same area earlier this summer
 
 

Grass Carp on Mogadore back in March, too heavy for my scale to get a weight


----------



## [email protected]#$carp

I always see those grass carp splashing around in mogadore but didnt realise how huge they are what type of bait would they eat?


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Nice leather carp you have. The mirrors have all there scales with patches of bigger ones.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Heres one I just got Sat. on the pin....estimated around 30"...by the way, thats a 5" reel.


----------



## TimJC

I haven't done much fishing this year, but my first has been the biggest so far. I don't know that I will manage to exceed it, but I am planning a trip to Dale Hollow in a couple weeks, which offers a good chance at it.

Here is my first and biggest of the year at 32lb 8oz:


----------



## SeanStone

Nice fish Tim, I have a friend who recently caught a 32 pounder as well. His carp measured in the lower thirty inch range, but was really thick. Yours looks to be quite a bit longer. Congrats.


----------



## rather b golfing

hey...................


----------



## rylan37

Caught this 32lbs 3oz 41 inch monster fishing solo without a net. The battle was epic on my 8lbs test. Good thing I have a timer on my camera


----------



## Whaler

Those are all beauties.


----------

